# The Best Videogames EVER!



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2010)

Comincio io con un elogio sentito al mio videogioco prediletto da sempre:
W:nuke:RMS Armageddon (del Team17). Rigorosamente versione 2d. Bellissimo giocato online in "Wormnet"
nelle sue varie modalità (Shoppa, Tower, Hysteria, w4w)... 
Le mappe sono splendide e i tricks (Bazooka o Mortar Glitch su tutti) sono divertenti. Non so se esiste ancora ma credo di sì...
Qualcuno ci ha mai giocato?

Comunque, qui potete lasciarvi andare a "nostalgie"/amarcord o anche semplicemente lasciare suggerimenti sui migliori videogames passati e presenti in circolazione...:carneval:


----------



## Brady (19 Giugno 2010)

imbattibile....


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2010)

Per me è impossibile dire quale sia il migliore... è come il sesso, se mi chiedi qual'è stata la mia più grande scopata, ti risponderei l'ultima.

Se invece bisogna tirare fuori la nostalgia, ti rispondo Super Mario 64, Turrican su Commodore 64 e Ghost & Goblin in sala giochi.


----------



## Micia (22 Giugno 2010)

e _little big planet_ dove lo lasciate?

benritrovati.


----------



## Micia (22 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Per me è impossibile dire quale sia il migliore... è come il sesso, se mi chiedi qual'è stata la mia più grande scopata, ti risponderei l'ultima.
> 
> Se invece bisogna tirare fuori la nostalgia, ti rispondo Super Mario 64, Turrican su Commodore 64 e Ghost & Goblin in sala giochi.


ti sei dimenticato di pacman.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ti sei dimenticato di pacman.


Il migliore!!! 



p.s. La migliore!!!


----------



## Micia (22 Giugno 2010)

Ciao  cara Persa


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ti sei dimenticato di pacman.


Ciao cara!

Vabbè PacMan... a sto punto Bubble Bobble!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao cara!
> 
> Vabbè PacMan... a sto punto Bubble Bobble!


 Fantastico! Non mi ricordavo come si chiama... :up:


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fantastico! Non mi ricordavo come si chiama... :up:


E chi si ricorda i Lemmings su Amiga? :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2010)

Street Fighters?:rotfl:

Tekken?

Tomb Rider una rivoluzione!

Silent Hill terrorizzante! E per chi era veramente fulminato Tenchu che ai miei tempi quelli della PS-PS2 si giocava solo in giapponese!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E chi si ricorda i Lemmings su Amiga? :mexican:


 Com'era? Non ricordo i nomi.


----------



## Micia (22 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao cara!
> 
> Vabbè PacMan... a sto punto Bubble Bobble!


ohio quanti anni fa...ricordo quando ancora si giocava nei caffè perchè non esistevano le console.
pero' kid, equipararli al sesso, non riesco proprio. 
fosse solo per il fatto che se ne abusi -in quantita'-ti fanno male .
o no?


----------



## Micia (22 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Street Fighters?:rotfl:
> 
> Tekken?
> 
> ...


tomb rider era una figona da urlo. 
ecco, se rinasco mi faccio Tomb.
ciao lettri.


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ohio quanti anni fa...ricordo quando ancora si giocava nei caffè perchè non esistevano le console.
> pero' kid, equipararli al sesso, non riesco proprio.
> fosse solo per il fatto che se ne abusi -in quantita'-ti fanno male .
> o no?



Non puoi capire quanto sono venuto su bene io! :mexican:


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Com'era? Non ricordo i nomi.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SgDS-16UFA


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ti sei dimenticato di pacman.


 ciao tesoro...quanto tempo...come stai?Bacioni!!!!!


i migliori giochi comunque sono quelli della serie "The Elder's scroll"


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ciao tesoro...quanto tempo...come stai?Bacioni!!!!!
> 
> 
> i migliori giochi comunque sono quelli della serie "The Elder's scroll"



Bellissimi ma scusa... Fallout 3???!!!! :up:


----------



## Micia (22 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ciao tesoro...quanto tempo...come stai?Bacioni!!!!!
> 
> 
> i migliori giochi comunque sono quelli della serie "The Elder's scroll"


ciao Eteocle 
sto bene, umorale , ma non è periodo cattivo. anzi.
tua figlia come sta?
e come stai tu.


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Bellissimi ma scusa... Fallout 3???!!!! :up:


 nono..morrowind e bloodmoon sono i migliori (per me ovviamente)


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ciao Eteocle
> sto bene, umorale , ma non è periodo cattivo. anzi.
> tua figlia come sta?


mia figlia domani ha gli orali e poi ha finito l'esame di terza media..speriamo che passi e vedremo come fuunziona alle superiori..(minchia come mi sento "vecchio" con una figlia alle superiori:carneval
comunque sta bene


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> nono..morrowind e bloodmoon sono i migliori (per me ovviamente)



Davvero non hai apprezzato Oblivion?


----------



## Micia (22 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> mia figlia domani ha gli orali e poi ha finito l'esame di terza media..speriamo che passi e vedremo come fuunziona alle superiori..(minchia come mi sento "vecchio" con una figlia alle superiori:carneval
> comunque sta bene



anche il mio Ete!
e soprassediamo sul come i figli scandiscano il nostro tempo che ahinoi :nuke:trascorre...


----------



## Micia (22 Giugno 2010)

ete, il mio ha scelto il liceo informatico. e la tua ? - tanto per rimanere in tema, sta dalla mattina alla sera su you toube a fare recensioni sui video giochi.


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Davvero non hai apprezzato Oblivion?


 non ci ho potuto giocare perchè il mio pc non è sufficientemente "dotato"...anche se ho potuto vederne le potenzialità...una meraviglia


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ete, il mio ha scelto il liceo informatico. e la tua ? - tanto per rimanere in tema, sta dalla mattina alla sera su you toube a fare recensioni sui video giochi.


 la mia vuole fare la cuoca quindi istituto alberghiero...
ma per adesso non prende in mano padelle...:carneval:


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> non ci ho potuto giocare perchè il mio pc non è sufficientemente "dotato"...anche se ho potuto vederne le potenzialità...una meraviglia



Un vero peccato.


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Un vero peccato.


 ma il gioco ce l'ho...è che inizia bene ma dopo qualche minuto i personaggi camminano e si muovono come al rallentatore..troppa poca memoria del pc...


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma il gioco ce l'ho...è che inizia bene ma dopo qualche minuto i personaggi camminano e si muovono come al rallentatore..troppa poca memoria del pc...


Espandi figliolo, espandi.


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Espandi figliolo, espandi.


 i soldi figliolo, i soldi:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (22 Giugno 2010)

Oblivion strepitoso, un sempreverde è sacred e poi come evitare di parlare del classico e perfetto Unreal Tournament e Duke Nukem 3d!!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oblivion strepitoso, un sempreverde è sacred e poi come evitare di parlare del classico e perfetto Unreal Tournament e Duke Nukem 3d!!!!


 anche io ho Sacred! bello e rigiocabilissimo anche se ormai un po' datato....


----------



## Daniele (22 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> anche io ho Sacred! bello e rigiocabilissimo anche se ormai un po' datato....


Se per questo io ho anche sacred 2...ma manca della bellezza del primo e della sua grandezza incredibile!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se per questo io ho anche sacred 2...ma manca della bellezza del primo e della sua grandezza incredibile!!!


 sacred 2 non ce l'ho...ho però 2 sacred (una edizione oro):mexican:


----------



## Daniele (22 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> sacred 2 non ce l'ho...ho però 2 sacred (una edizione oro):mexican:


Anche io  Adesso devo poi prendermi anche l'espansione di sacred 2...e per fortuna che funge sul mio nuovo ultra portatile, l'ho preso considerando che non dovrei giocare, ma intanto funge e mi porto dietro i miei giochetti in 1,5 kg di peso...meglio dei 3 di prima.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E chi si ricorda i Lemmings su Amiga? :mexican:


Yes, anche su PC, mitici


----------



## aristocat (22 Giugno 2010)

E i Worms, non ci ha mai giocato nessuno? :singleeye:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Giugno 2010)

La cosa buffa è che ho ancora tutti questi giochi vecchissimi, ma non ci sono più i sistemi operativi per giocarli, e soprattutto, i Floppy Drive per installare il vecchio DOS ...


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> La cosa buffa è che ho ancora tutti questi giochi vecchissimi, ma non ci sono più i sistemi operativi per giocarli, e soprattutto, i Floppy Drive per installare il vecchio DOS ...


 ci sono i programmi appositi per giocare con gli Arcade...io ho giocato con sonic....cerca u internet e vedrai...tutto si può fare...:up:


----------



## Daniele (22 Giugno 2010)

Dos Box....lo uso alcune volte per  i giochilli vecchi. Poi escono anche le riedizioni adesso dei vari monkey Island e Indiana Jones...come reistere a loro???  Ma la migliore avventura grafica che forse ho mai giocato è The Dig, magnifica.
Altro bel gioco molto vecchio e non troppo conosciuto è Little Big Adventure...la soluzione del quale fu scritta allora da me visto che riuscìì a finirlo scoprendo l'inghippo del gioco stesso.


----------



## Brady (26 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tomb rider era una figona da urlo.
> ecco, se rinasco mi faccio Tomb.
> ciao lettri.


non per nulla fu soprannominato TROMB Rider.... :mrgreen:


----------

